# Saddle fitters Midlothian?



## Sologirl (25 November 2013)

Anyone know of any? I've emailed Stirlingshire saddle fitters but just wondering if there were any others. I haven't got the biggest budget after paying way over the odds for my boy and then discovering that the saddle sold with him as "fitting perfectly" does in fact, not fit him (he has changed shape since being here though) - so any saddlers that can measure him and supply me with a saddle that won't cost me the earth!! Thanks!


----------



## Kallibear (25 November 2013)

Try Elise Knight at the Grange.  She's good and has a decent selection of saddles.


----------



## Sologirl (26 November 2013)

Thanks so much, I will do! x


----------



## measles (26 November 2013)

I've always had good experiences with Stirling Saddle Fitters


----------



## gillianfleming (26 November 2013)

Another who would reccomend Elise at Grange, she was great with mine


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (26 November 2013)

Yup Ellis at the grange is a good bet, great service and great after sales as well


----------



## Sologirl (26 November 2013)

Trouble is, my budget is pretty much nada as I wasn't expecting to have to buy a new saddle so quickly AND possibly pay for re-schooling of a horse *sigh* - their prices start at £400 and I haven't got anywhere near that  x


----------



## dibbin (26 November 2013)

Another one for Ellis at the Grange, or Jacqueline at Central Saddlery.


----------



## Jnhuk (30 November 2013)

Stirlingshire usually have a good selection of second hand saddles as well. 
Is your current saddle not able to be adjusted?


----------



## Jnhuk (14 December 2013)

I have been dealing with Stirlingshire now for over ten years now and they have never just plonked a saddle on any of my horses. They have always seen the saddle on the horse standing still, moving and with me riding. Alene has always been happy for me to take as long as I need with each horse and  each saddle each time she comes out. 

I have heard bad things about other saddle fitters recommended on this and similar threads but because they have been friend's experiences and not been my personal experience I am not going to comment further than that on here. There have also been some saddle fitters that I have watched with 
clients who have done exactly that and I now wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.

Everyone will have their own experiences but I will re-iterate that I have never had any issues with Stirlingshire.


----------



## Jnhuk (15 December 2013)

LMR said:



			[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was always Alene that covered Midlothian as that the area the OP had asked regarding. I never had any dealings with Louise but fair enough you can only report your experience of them which is contrary to mine. Likewise I would not have recommended them unless I was happy with them. 

I hope that you have let them know your issues and complaints. The one time I had an issue with my husband's "new" saddle they could have not been more helpful.


----------



## TPO (17 December 2013)

LMR said:



			[Content removed]
		
Click to expand...

Ditto that my experiences are about Louise. I'm not going to say what I know on a forum but my first hand experience on my own horse was the same at LMR. 

Horse was stood up awaiting fitting and I expected her to watch the horse move, then fit saddle, then move with saddle and finally rider. I was told to tack up (was saddle check not buying a new one) and get on when the horse was stationary at the stable block. She slipped a hand under the panel and asked me if it felt better to me,  I "hmm mm'd" while wondering what exactly was going on. She said that was fine, wrote out a brown tag saying to reflock but more on LHS and that was it. My mare never moved a step, I literally just sat on her. Saddle then sent to their saddler (L&A only fitters asfaik), who had never seen horse, to strip and reflock saddle that was returned for me to collect; no re-fitting or checking. Thankfully I had an EBW on that yard who helped me to refit the saddle and avoid any futher problems of which I now several people have had, similar to LMR.

I've never heard anyone say anything good or bad about Alene. I've only heard good about Kay Hastilow but that she is hard to get a hold of although I've no first hand experience with my horses but have massaged and ridden horses that she's fitted saddles to with no issues.


----------



## LMR (21 December 2013)

TPO said:



			Ditto that my experiences are about Louise. I'm not going to say what I know on a forum but my first hand experience on my own horse was the same at LMR. 

Horse was stood up awaiting fitting and I expected her to watch the horse move, then fit saddle, then move with saddle and finally rider. I was told to tack up (was saddle check not buying a new one) and get on when the horse was stationary at the stable block. She slipped a hand under the panel and asked me if it felt better to me,  I "hmm mm'd" while wondering what exactly was going on. She said that was fine, wrote out a brown tag saying to reflock but more on LHS and that was it. My mare never moved a step, I literally just sat on her. Saddle then sent to their saddler (L&A only fitters asfaik), who had never seen horse, to strip and reflock saddle that was returned for me to collect; no re-fitting or checking. Thankfully I had an EBW on that yard who helped me to refit the saddle and avoid any futher problems of which I now several people have had, similar to LMR.

I've never heard anyone say anything good or bad about Alene. I've only heard good about Kay Hastilow but that she is hard to get a hold of although I've no first hand experience with my horses but have massaged and ridden horses that she's fitted saddles to with no issues.
		
Click to expand...

Well my original post wad removed! Don't know why as it is the truth of what happened but never mind! If just like to add that my horse was never seen moving let alone with me on. 

Howver my experience with Alison Binet has been nothing but positive.


----------



## Scatterbrain (21 December 2013)

Louise fitted a brand new saddle to my mare a few years ago and never seen me ride in it. Just placed it on her back and said it fitted well. However, it continually moved forward up her withers causing swelling and pressure points whilst ridden. I wouldn't recommend her. 
Kay Hastilow is excellent. Always watches you ride and I'd definately recommend her.


----------

